# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Помощь в настройке ноутбука

## john_kox

Ноутбук hp pavilion g6 2253sr, была предустановлена вин8, с помощью акрониса отформатировал самый жирный раздел и поделил на 2 тома, на один установил 7ку, другой будет использоваться под все остальное.
При загрузке системы предлагает выбрать ОС, вин7 или вин8, подскажите какие разделы можно и нужно отформатировать, чтобы забыть про эту 8ку, из-за того, что она стоит в приоритете загрузчика активатор 7ки выдает ошибку.
разделы
 
Третий раздел по счету - вин7
четвертый раздел - мусорка для вин7
Хотелось узнать, за что отвечают остальные разделы и стоит ли их удалять.
Биос, на всякий случай
биос
   

ЗЫ:
жестак в жпт и биос uefi, если что

----------


## ДядяВася

Здесь описано, как менять Win.8 на Win.7, по моему, по простому, - это все удаления разделов делать в процессе установки 7-ки: с установочного w7 и на этапе выбора установки нажимаем изменить, далее удаляем все разделы созданные w8 и все установщик сам создаст нужные разделы, а не создавать разделы Acronis(ом) или Paragon(ом).
Извиняюсь, хотелось бы добавить, что разбить диск, как душа пожелает можно и после установки системы. Acronis прекрасно с этим справляется, даже, если у вас один огромный диск, на котором будет стоять Win.7, сможете отделить на систему гигабайт 60 или 100, если все игрушки будете устанавливать на диск C, и разметить логические диски.

----------

